# 2009 Mathews Lineup???



## AvenDanger (Apr 30, 2008)

I worked at a Mathews dealer for 5 years, and let me tell you, $240 plus labor for a set of limbs is waaaaaay high! I believe we sold limbs for $100 a set, including labor. You might want to call another dealer for pricing, even if you have to drive a ways to get there, it sounds like it'd be worthwhile.


----------



## SteveR1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks.. that sure sounds better... The quote I got was given to me by CK outfitters in Clarksville, TN. 

I could stand 100.00 for limbs and labor. 

For what they quoted me,, I thought I might as well buy a new one.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I would get the limbs at a better price and stick with what you've got for now. If you don't, that bow is just throw away. With new limbs you can hunt with it and/or sell it used and get back some of the value (you'll get more than the limbs should cost you).

As for what Mathews has coming out you won't know for a while. They are the last to release and don't let too much out of the bag. I don't think it will be until Nov. that you'll hear/see anything definitive.

Additionally, and this is just my opinion so take it for what you like (and I used to shoot Mathews once upon a time and think they make good bows), I doubt they'll come out with anything too shockingly different from a primary hunting bow standpoint. For years now they've made only small incremental improvements in their bows. I would put the orginal Switchback, which they came out with like 4 years ago or so (and I owned one) up against any other hunting bow they've produced since then (and I've shot them all). Point is, I'm sure they'll have some good '09 bows but I doubt any advancements would be compelling enough that you'd feel like you simply HAD to upgrade from your Switchback XT (which is a great bow).


----------



## OR Archer1 (Nov 8, 2007)

a set of limbs shouldn't cost you more than a $150 tops. you might receive a set of black limbs if you do order them. being that they have their own camo pattern now they are sending out replacement limbs for older bows with black limbs if they don't have any of the original camo ones in stock.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

2009 mathews will be a surprise for sure!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

If it is a surprise like last years samo solo I do not think I can take it.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

For 2009 Mathews is coming out with a bow called S2 XT.


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

Im a Mathews dealer, all I could get out of them is that its a longer bow and its in lost camo....


----------



## comonman (May 29, 2007)

*That sounds right*

For the shop to buy the limbs from mathews it will cost them about $125 for the set. plus ad in the time for the shop to work on it when they can be helping someone who will actually spend money in there and buy their bows and not online and just bring in problems. That is what you get when you buy things off of ebay.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Predator said:


> .
> 
> As for what Mathews has coming out you won't know for a while. They are the last to release and don't let too much out of the bag. I don't think it will be until Nov. that you'll hear/see anything definitive.
> 
> Additionally, and this is just my opinion so take it for what you like (and I used to shoot Mathews once upon a time and think they make good bows), I doubt they'll come out with anything too shockingly different from a primary hunting bow standpoint. For years now they've made only small incremental improvements in their bows. * I would put the orginal Switchback, which they came out with like 4 years ago or so (and I owned one) up against any other hunting bow they've produced since then* (and I've shot them all).


I disagree with you on that.
I got all nostalgic this past spring and pulled out my old switchback, and shot it for a bit.
Didn't take long to hang it back up.
It's a good bow, but can't even come close to my Drenalin, IMO.


I heard that it will be Nov as well before we know anything, which is a bit aggravating. 
I have a friend on PSE's Pro Staff and he's already ordered their new single cam bow they've come out with.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

Two words that will inflict terror on all matthews fans:

Two cams.

Two models. One will be a youth.


----------



## lawnmower (Jul 22, 2008)

phade said:


> Two words that will inflict terror on all matthews fans:
> 
> Two cams.
> 
> Two models. One will be a youth.


 ok if you say so!


----------



## M.R.I (Aug 2, 2006)

comonman said:


> For the shop to buy the limbs from mathews it will cost them about $125 for the set. plus ad in the time for the shop to work on it when they can be helping someone who will actually spend money in there and buy their bows and not online and just bring in problems. That is what you get when you buy things off of ebay.


I think If you are a dealer of a bow company you should honour their bows no matter where they come from


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Picit said:


> Im a Mathews dealer, all I could get out of them is that its a longer bow and its in lost camo....


Ooohhh! There's innovation for you.


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

ive heard talk of a 340 + fps bow


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

lawnmower said:


> ok if you say so!


I do. :darkbeer:

And it is in lost Camo:tongue:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

wraith69 said:


> ive heard talk of a 340 + fps bow


If they do not get a speed bow at least over 330fps its not going to help there sales. Lot of people was really looking for a fast bow last year.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

SteveR1 said:


> Thanks.. that sure sounds better... The quote I got was given to me by CK outfitters in Clarksville, TN.
> 
> I could stand 100.00 for limbs and labor.
> 
> For what they quoted me,, I thought I might as well buy a new one.


Where you located, You seem to be fairly close to me and I maybe able to help you out with a couple of Mathews dealers I know. Plus if you decide to buy a new DXT the guy I go to sells them for $669, and that seems to be the best price around here by far on them.


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

Predator said:


> For years now they've made only small incremental improvements in their bows. I would put the original Switchback, which they came out with like 4 years ago or so (and I owned one) up against any other hunting bow they've produced since then (and I've shot them all).


thats what i keep telling everyone, the best shooting hunting bow around period. new or old!

I personally think mathews is just about out of innovations, they may add more dampers or make a different riser hole design. i think they've maxed out the single cam tech.

probably just a lil more of the same ole same ole, i think they could use another speed bow, like a re-engineered black max

-Dustin


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

phade said:


> Two words that will inflict terror on all matthews fans:
> 
> Two cams.
> 
> Two models. One will be a youth.




That was in their Mission line up, the UX2 and the Menace. The real Mathews flagship is going to be 35" ATA, 6.75" BH and have an IBO of somewhere between 330-333 fps. Think of it as a revamped LX.

FWIW, I don't think the carbon riser speed bow is going to be available until next fall now :darkbeer:


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Predator said:


> Ooohhh! There's innovation for you.


Says the man that shoots a bow who sees innovation as whether or not this year's TEC riser should be rounded or have cool points sticking off of them. I love Hoyt bows, but please oh PLEASE show me what they have done as of late


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

badbow148 said:


> If they do not get a speed bow at least over 330fps its not going to help there sales. Lot of people was really looking for a fast bow last year.


They will have a bow that does 330 fps, but it will not be the speed bow :zip:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

SteveR1 said:


> Just wondering if anyone had any ideas on the new models or where I could find some cheaper replacement limbs for my Switchback?



Check the classifieds on here, you should be able to find some or out a WTB ad on here. Someone should be able to help you out and you should get a great deal.

Sorry about your XT deal. I have one myself and they are a sweet bow!


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

lawnmower said:


> ok if you say so!


Whoops...Who's the one eating crow?

:darkbeer:

Looks like Matthews put out something more than their "solo" cam...


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

DesignedToHunt said:


> That was in their Mission line up, the UX2 and the Menace. The real Mathews flagship is going to be 35" ATA, 6.75" BH and have an IBO of somewhere between 330-333 fps. Think of it as a revamped LX.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think the carbon riser speed bow is going to be available until next fall now :darkbeer:



So, did matthews put out a dual cam or what?


----------



## mathewshunter88 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes Mathews came out with a two cam bow but it's not exactly a Mathews bow... it's the new Mcpherson series bow and it's called the Monster it has an IBO rating of up to 350+ and a 6" BH and there is also a Monser XLR8 that has an IBO of up to 360+ and a 5"BH.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Those fast bows look like PSE bows to me.


----------



## mathewshunter88 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks are deceiving


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

All I'm sayin is the limbs and cams look like PSE stuff. But it is hard to be overly original these days.


----------

